# How easy is it to move a track model?



## bcjm (May 29, 2015)

I have a 1988 624T. It is pretty hard to move even it is in neutral. I did not see anything to disengage the tracks like other manufacture snowblower I had before. Is this how it is?


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Can't answer your question on that specific model but a lot of the Honda track owners make a wheeled dolly to move theirs around the garage.

Or even a cheap one from harbor freight.
Moving Dollies & Furniture Moving Dollies at Harbor Freight

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/honda-snowblowers/50786-thanks-claudek-his-doly-design-2.html


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

bcjm said:


> I have a 1988 624T. It is pretty hard to move even it is in neutral. I did not see anything to disengage the tracks like other manufacture snowblower I had before. Is this how it is?




Really? Thats odd as the Yamaha tracked machines are just as easy to move as the wheeled versions. Just put the transmission in neutral, raise the front using the auger height adjustment pedal and push it around.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

bcjm said:


> I have a 1988 624T. It is pretty hard to move even it is in neutral. I did not see anything to disengage the tracks like other manufacture snowblower I had before. Is this how it is?


I have a few Yamaha tracked blowers and some are easier to move than others in neutral, but generally easy to move (specially compared to a HS Hydrostatic Honda).

This is what I think you may have happening:
* The grease in the side transmission is dry or hardened making the internal gears hard to spin.
* One or both drive axle bearings are binding.
* Track idle wheels are binding or sticking.

If you dont have a manual, browse thru this thread on this site and you will find it on PDF files.
Yamaha Snowblower Fan Club - Service Manual

Keep us posted.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Some are easier to move than others but also your age and strength play a part too.
Twenty years ago I had no idea why they had electric start. Now it's something I look for more and more each year. In a crowded garage on cement having it on a dolly with wheels would make it pretty easy for anyone to move it around should they need to.


----------

